# at the camel races



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

so, the family are keen to go and see some camel racing action out at Al Marmoom track

We are thinking of heading out for one of the early 7.00am sessions, possibly tomorrow, as there doesn't seem to be much weekend action - i was told that sun-up creates some great photo opportunities (as well as being a bit cooler!)

Any advice on this?
Can you get up close to the rails, or are you stuck in a grandstand?
Any etiquette to watch for?
How much should i sell my wife for, if asked, etc?

thanks in advance


----------



## yoplu (Apr 24, 2012)

Watching camel racing is one of the few things i still have left on my bucket list for Dubai so im also interested to find out more info about this


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

from what i've found out (very little!) - i'm just going to turn up and see what happens!


----------



## yoplu (Apr 24, 2012)

haha yes in this country sometimes thats the only way to get the accurate information.

But if you do go and find something out please remember to put the details up. I'd love to check it out. Its so different to anything I would see elsewhere in the world


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

Same here. I would be very interested to hear how you got on.
I don't think 7AM is going to be a viable option for me tomorrow :yawn:


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

OK.
So we went. the 7.00am event may well have happened, but we weren't there! an extra hours kip, and went in the afternoon instead.
It is great to go somewhere that really is for the locals. There were probably less than 10 'Western expats' there at all. The website with the race times etc is in Arabic only, but you can read the calendar.
Dubai Camel Racing Club

so, just past the seven's ground, take a right, and head for the track stadium. The roads are a bit random, so we just kept driving until someone told us not to go somewhere, and politely told us where to park. 
Camels everywhere, with their handlers. A small grandstand - probably 25% full.

you can wander to the start, the paddock, the marshalling area, the finish line etc. No barriers and tape everywhere.

THe races start, and about 10 minutes later, they all come round the loop and finish. THe next race starts under a minute after the previous finish. THere are more SUV's tearing round the track than camels! VIPS and cameras on one side, and trainers with remote controls for the robot jockeys on the other.

Well worth a visit to take in the sights and sounds, i'd say. Not sure it's an addictive sport to watch, though! No chance of a flutter!


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

vantage said:


> OK.
> So we went. the 7.00am event may well have happened, but we weren't there! an extra hours kip, and went in the afternoon instead.
> It is great to go somewhere that really is for the locals. There were probably less than 10 'Western expats' there at all. The website with the race times etc is in Arabic only, but you can read the calendar.
> Dubai Camel Racing Club
> ...


Thanks for the information Vantage.
Sounds interesting at least 
Will definitely go and have a look.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

vantage said:


> OK.
> So we went. the 7.00am event may well have happened, but we weren't there! an extra hours kip, and went in the afternoon instead.
> Well worth a visit to take in the sights and sounds, i'd say. Not sure it's an addictive sport to watch, though! No chance of a flutter!


how much do u have to pay?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Good info Vantage. This is something I ve been planning...

I will probably go early. So not to spend the day there sort of speak since on the weekends I wake up pretty late.

The price info would help too. How much did you cough up ?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

ipshi said:


> how much do u have to pay?


nothing at all!


(and no chance to lose your shirt by backing a 'sure fire winner' either!)


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

vantage said:


> How much should i sell my *wife *for, if asked, etc?
> 
> thanks in advance


What could this mean ? :confused2:


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

vantage said:


> How much should i sell my *wife* for, if asked, etc?
> 
> thanks in advance





ibkiss said:


> What could this mean ? :confused2:


joke - definition of joke by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.

excerpt:

Joke (jk)
n.
1. Something said or done to evoke laughter or amusement, especially an amusing story with a punch line.
2. A mischievous trick; a prank.
3. An amusing or ludicrous incident or situation.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

sounds like a fun experience! thanks for the tip vantage


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

vantage said:


> OK.
> So we went. the 7.00am event may well have happened, but we weren't there! an extra hours kip, and went in the afternoon instead.


Great tip vantage. So what time were the races in the afternoon ? And what is kip ?  Google did not throw up meaningful results !

On a related note, there was something going on at Jebel Ali Race Course behind the Greens today. Not sure what it was, but tonnes and tonnes of cars were there.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

rsinner said:


> Great tip vantage. So what time were the races in the afternoon ? And what is kip ?  Google did not throw up meaningful results !
> 
> On a related note, there was something going on at Jebel Ali Race Course behind the Greens today. Not sure what it was, but tonnes and tonnes of cars were there.


kip = sleep.

morning races - 7.00am
afternoon races - 2.30pm

no idea how long each session lasts, but we were there until around 4.00pm, and they were still hard at it.


----------

